# CoastalHumboldt's TTTF and Everest/Midnight KBG lawn journal from renovation until now.



## CoastalHumboldt (Oct 1, 2019)

Bought a house in coastal 9b that was built back in 1904. In fabulous condition, but the yard was not. The lawn was 90% weeds with a soil test showing high acidity and extremely low macros and micros. Maybe the soil was left without attention for the past 115 years. Sure seems like it.

After paying a neighborhood kid 60 bucks to spend two days and three wheelbarrows full of dandellion without making a dent, I decided a full renovation was the right thing to do after my research.

The lawn is 1,000 sq ft. I amended the soil and leveled it with 2 yards of compost, added dolomitic lime to fix ph and add calcium, and also added 40 pounds of bokashi biochar as a soil amendment.

I then reseeded with a mix of elite variety tttf with midnight and everest kentucky bluegrass along with tenacity to keep dandelions at bay.

Each week I brewed and added 3 gallons of aerated compost tea with a 5:2 mix of humic acid and sea kelp via foliar spray. the other 2 gallons in the 5 gallon brew I give it to the fiance to toss on her garden plants.

Over the next week or two I plan to throwdown some soybean meal soon to keep the soil going which has an NPK of 7-1-2

I still use herbicides like tenacity but i wanted to try getting scientific with my soil because I think it's pretty neat and I love to nerd out on stuff. I live in a cannabis cultivar wonderland so I have access to all kinds of unique and organic soil amendments for fair prices and thought it would be fun to incorporate that into a lawn program.

I use a battery operated string trimmer and a fiskars push reel mower. I hope with time my lawn will provide enough oxygen and carbon sequestration to help offset my daily costs of living on Earth. I also added two flowerbeds of native pollinator plants to help give the bees something to do out front. I put in checkerbloom, lupin, iris, and coastal buckwheat.

The two yards of compost cost me 80 bucks. And the biokashi biochar cost me 40 bucks. Each compost tea application costs about 1-2 dollars.

From here on out I'll probably spread half a yard of compost each fall after core aeration and over time help try to level the lawn.

All the lawn on my property is about 1,500sq ft so I can absorb those sorts of costs. If I had a massive yard I would reconsider some of the boutique amendments or try to buy things like biochar in bulk and charge it myself.

I'm thinking in another year or two I will have a very low maintenance lawn with low cost to operate. Definitely am mulching my clippings!

I will be adding to my aerated compost teas with time. I'll be happy to add what I'm doing and ingredients along the way. Docs Super Juice will have nothing on mine :twisted:

Anywho here is how my new lawn is looking so far. Can't wait to see what it looks like in the spring. It's late October and I am still mowing twice a week
If you want to know anything more just ask. I definitely plan to incorporate what I have learned here into my spring garden. For now I will try to see how far I can push my grass into the winter. So far it's still growing.



http://imgur.com/Lqyxsz3













Six weeks in from germination. 10/25/2019


----------



## bencrabtree27 (Jan 8, 2019)

That looks great! Good job! Now go mow it and lets see some pictures from further away  what variety of TTTF did you use?


----------



## CoastalHumboldt (Oct 1, 2019)

bencrabtree27 said:


> That looks great! Good job! Now go mow it and lets see some pictures from further away  what variety of TTTF did you use?


The fescues are brute and barbarian variety. And no time to mow today. Tomorrow tho! I'm hoping by spring it will be all nice and filled in. Some birds got to certain spots for the fescue seed but it is coming in still with the ***


----------

